

Animated cartogram showing the total property value of each county - galkam
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/max-galka/the-housing-value-of-every-county-in-the-us_b_7762170.html

======
galkam
This one was written by me. Didn't feel right for a "Show HN" title, but I
thought this group might find it interesting.

------
qnot
I wonder what this would look like controlled for things like average income

great article nonetheless!

~~~
galkam
Thanks. For sure there is a high correlation.

